# Labor?



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

So I went out to check on my very pregnant does and one of them had some yellowish colored mucus on her lady parts. I'm new to goats and I would think she was about to kid but she still has ligaments and is acting normal. She isn't even fully bagged up yet. And there some mucus dried on her tail as well. So is this the plug maybe? Or should I put off running errands?

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

I would say if she is not acting any different prolly the plug.. But I am new too, we just finished our first kiddings.. Mine had discharge for weeks so I couldn't go by that.. By the time they had the birthing goo it was time to push.. So I would say you have some time..


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

OK thank you I was kinda thinking that too but the color threw me off a little. Her ligaments feel gone now so we'll see 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hopefully will be soon.. I remember the wait for babies, it's brutal  one of my does had yellow discharge like that too.. 
It's frustrating too because only one if my girls showed the signs if labor.. Her udder filled overnight super tight, pawing the ground, up and down, then the amber colored goo, followed by the pushing.. One doe I watched all day and nothing, went in to cook dinner, heard her screaming, she was already pushing out the first kid when I got there.. And my other kidded overnight..
It's very exciting tho!! And the babies are soooo much fun!! Good Luck to you!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They can start losing their plugs a month or so prior to kidding.

Now, if her ligs are gone it can be soon.


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Yea she has more mucus today. It's white so I know it's her plug. She's being a cranky lady right now. And her ligaments are still gone. I can still get my hand pretty much under her tail head and she's walking like her Butt is going to fall off. Other than that she's still eating and drinking fine bag still looks the same not shiny or anything so I guess she probably still has time

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How much more mucous?


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

more than yesterday but not a ton. There some on the bottom and top of her tail. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok. When you said more I was picturing a lot more and thinking...ummm...labor? LOL


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Checking those ligs drove me crazy!! I swear one day the were gone, the next day I could feel them.. But I felt one if my does when I knew she was in labor.. It was totally different, to me the whole back end was just mush.. It's a huge differance!! If you think about it feel them while she is in labor and you will see what I mean.. Total mush..


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things.


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Things are good. Her udder got a lot bigger today and is pretty tight I can't tell if it's shiny though. She's standing out by the feed trough now making some noise.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

She keeps scrunching up and her tail looks wierd

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

When you can see, not only their tail arced up like that, but also those sunken areas on top of anf behind the hips, just at the top of the tail, together with baggin up and discharge...it's home stretch to kids...she's ready... of course...she'll still take her sweet time and drive you crazy...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Is that all fir under her chin? She looks to have a bit of bottle jaw shape going on their. Mine do that too sometimes and its just fur...but you might want to run a fecal to check for worms...right after kidding is good working time anyhow...


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

She looks sunken everywhere. I'm pretty sure she's contracting, how long or how many do they usually have? 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Yea I think it was just fur.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Once she is in active labor....obviously pushing...laying down, back legs pushed straight and stiff...it should be no more than 30 minutes to babies. Maybe contracting? Can be a couple days or a few minutes until active labor...whichever will be more inconvenient for you. LOL


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

We have streaming. ..I think

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

Any minute now...;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, I see kids really soon now.

Happy Kidding


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

yes...that's labor, lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep. Babies on the way! ...if not already here

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yay!!!! Babies!!! Don't forget pics!!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Twin doelings so far 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Yup I think she's done. We had to go fishing for feet on the brown one. She was trying yo come out with just her head and no feet. Do we need antibiotics? 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you! 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute!Congratulations! 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, if you went in, it may of introduced bacteria in there, antibiotics is a good idea. 
Or if you have afterbirth bolus, after she drops her afterbirth, insert in the uterus. If you know where to find it.

Congrats on the kids, they are cute.


----------

